# Latest bear mount



## u.p.trapper (Dec 20, 2004)

Nice U.P.bear taken buy a 13 year old.Thought I would share a couple pics.


----------



## springdale (Dec 19, 2007)

Awesome Job! Ive been doing taxidermy for 12 years and havent done a bear yet but I can see you are the Bear Master! You didnt have to make him look so Pissed off though, looks like hed bite if you get to close!:lol:


Great Job!

Mark


----------



## u.p.trapper (Dec 20, 2004)

Thanks, thats the look I was going for pissed off without the open mouth!


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

Looks like a dandy sized bear for sure. Nice Mount Also!!


----------



## springdale (Dec 19, 2007)

u.p.trapper said:


> Thanks, thats the look I was going for pissed off without the open mouth!


You hit it right on the head!


----------



## Slug Gunner (Dec 7, 2006)

Nice job! Looks like one stocky bear and the coat looks good too.


----------



## bear50 (Mar 10, 2010)

That looks awesome. The best part is going to be the face of that boy when he see'e this mount.


----------

